# Random Horse Talk Thread!



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Great idea!

Brat Mare has been having a really hard time with the messed up weather patterns. It was in the low teens last week then shot up to the low 30's Friday. She got a bit colicy from the heat. So I have been hosing her down 3 times a day all weekend. She is back to her perky mischievous, devilish mare terror like self. So going to try riding her tomorrow. 

Can't wait to see pictures of the foal! I am not an arab person but I just love your herd Steff!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

One day.....I'm going to get a horse this color.....but it's got to have talent:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Brat Mare has been having a really hard time with the messed up weather patterns. It was in the low teens last week then shot up to the low 30's Friday. She got a bit colicy from the heat. So I have been hosing her down 3 times a day all weekend. She is back to her perky mischievous, devilish mare terror like self. So going to try riding her tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of the foal! I am not an arab person but I just love your herd Steff!


Glad to hear she's doing better! Hopefully she doesn't take you for too much of a ride. LOL
I don't think I could handle the +30 weather. 

And thanks! This is her last Half-Arabian foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ronan free-jumping today.. first time free jumping. He was getting tired by this video, and trotted in making it a really long two. Ugh. Sent him around again and of course didn't get it on video but he cantered in and made it a nice two instead. Didn't need any poles or tape or anything, he just said "oh, okay.. a line.. I get it..."


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ronan free-jumping today.. first time free jumping. He was getting tired by this video, and trotted in making it a really long two. Ugh. Sent him around again and of course didn't get it on video but he cantered in and made it a nice two instead. Didn't need any poles or tape or anything, he just said "oh, okay.. a line.. I get it..."
> 
> Ronan free jumping - YouTube


We should just trade horses :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> One day.....I'm going to get a horse this color.....but it's got to have talent:wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 203185


LOVE that mare!
They have some gorgeous stock, actually.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone else noticing its just us crazy cliquey canucks hangin in this thread so far :rofl:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBE, what do you think of him? Again, he wasn't as perky as he was getting tired at that point, but you get the idea...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> NBE, what do you think of him? Again, he wasn't as perky as he was getting tired at that point, but you get the idea...


I love him! He really reminds me of my old boy who I still miss dearly. He has been improving so much over the last few months. 

Like I said... we should trade. You want a spunky horse that will jump the moon, and Ro is the kind of horse my broken body could use right now. 

Road trip for your fancy new rig? :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ronan free-jumping today.. first time free jumping. He was getting tired by this video, and trotted in making it a really long two. Ugh. Sent him around again and of course didn't get it on video but he cantered in and made it a nice two instead. Didn't need any poles or tape or anything, he just said "oh, okay.. a line.. I get it..."
> 
> Ronan free jumping - YouTube


He's looking great!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys!! NB - don't tempt me!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Anyone else noticing its just us crazy cliquey canucks hangin in this thread so far :rofl:


LOL
Perhaps that's what I should have called it! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Thanks, guys!! NB - don't tempt me!!


You know you wanna :wink:

I mean look at this face, how could you not want it?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

JDI, he looks awesome. I know nothing about jumping, but I like him!

I was looking for something else to throw at my greenies, some of which haven't had as much trailer time as I would like. A friend of mine has a walker, so I'm going to load them up, drive around the country for a bit, and then put them on the walker. We'll see how that goes.

ETA: Not a Canuck, but I'd love to come visit some day...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I had to have the vet out to pull coggins on Excel today. She's been super busy and I had to wait two weeks for her to come out, so what started as a $41 blood test is now a $41+$45 expedite fee + $60 trip fee = $146 for drawing blood :-?

Darn Pony Club! I love it, but they're so strict. His coggins expired yesterday and the rally is on the 8th. Do they really think he got EIA in the last 6 days? :lol:

On a different note, I picked up 75 bales of gorgeous hay for $3/bale yesterday! I'm so glad to see prices dropping from the $11 hay we had last year. We were trailering ours in from Edinboro, PA for $7 last year. What's the hay situation like elsewhere? Are prices dropping again?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Buy up the hay while you can. Prices will probably go back up, as we are supposed to have a wet spring and dry summer. My hay prices are "relatively" low, meaning grass hay is $5 a bale instead of 6.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Send some of that hay my way please! Seriously our hay supply is hurting in a big way :-(


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Last year was awful for us. I've talked to my two regular suppliers and more than ten others from this area, and they're all reported an average yield decrease of around 60%. The farmer I bought from yesterday gets 12,000 bales in a good year. Last year he got 4,600, and he needs 5000 to break even.

My two regular suppliers aren't cutting for a few weeks, but I've reserved hay with them, so we won't run into the problems we did last year. My problem is that I can only store 300 bales in my loft, and I need 720 for the year.

Hope things get better for you guys! How are things in other areas? W/S U.S.?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We go through apx 4000 bales a year, give or take. We can only store 300 or so at a time. Our supplier last year lost everything in a fire. So we have been having to scramble elsewhere. The problem is the hay from the last two years has been really dusty and gross so we have had to soak it.

I am praying for a better season. Our regular supplier is back and running and he said he can get us what we need this year. We have another supplier who is going to get us round bales for the paddocks, which will reduce what we need in square bales. 

Lets just hope the round bales are not as dusty and gross as they have been *sigh*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a shame. I know the BM that runs the boarding barn my Arabs are at stocked up on hay cubes last year and fed a lot of those so she didn't need as much hay, but even those prices went out the roof last summer. 

By the way, have you decided on a stallion for your mare? I haven't heard anything about her for a while


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Still no baby. Excuse me while I go kick her in the a$$.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Last year was awful for us. I've talked to my two regular suppliers and more than ten others from this area, and they're all reported an average yield decrease of around 60%. The farmer I bought from yesterday gets 12,000 bales in a good year. Last year he got 4,600, and he needs 5000 to break even.
> 
> My two regular suppliers aren't cutting for a few weeks, but I've reserved hay with them, so we won't run into the problems we did last year. My problem is that I can only store 300 bales in my loft, and I need 720 for the year.
> 
> Hope things get better for you guys! How are things in other areas? W/S U.S.?


Things seem to be shaling up great here hay wise. My hay guy ways put enough aside for me so I don't usually worry in the same breath I also have a back up plan. Just in case. If it keeps up like this we should get an amazing crop.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy cow! There's a new thread I might actually be a regular on?! Yes! Yes! Yes! (Excuse my extreme celebration.) 

I live up in the Northern New Mexico, Southern Colorado area. Hay prices near us aren't too bad. They're still high though.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Still no baby. Excuse me while I go kick her in the a$$.


 
HAHA. Man, I'm getting great mental images today. Now, I'm picturing you actually kicking the mare and the force pushes the baby further back; the baby thinks, "fine, i'll stay in here" Which will delay the labor process. I know better then that, but that's what I'm picturing.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys ill join in on this. I'm excited I'm going to time my gelding poncho for the first time on barrels today.. feels like were doing like 10 second times haha.. proba more like 20 bit still
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

barrelbeginner said:


> Hey guys ill join in on this. I'm excited I'm going to time my gelding poncho for the first time on barrels today.. feels like were doing like 10 second times haha.. proba more like 20 bit still
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What are your actual times? I ride Barrels at NMSU


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> HAHA. Man, I'm getting great mental images today. Now, I'm picturing you actually kicking the mare and the force pushes the baby further back; the baby thinks, "fine, i'll stay in here" Which will delay the labor process. I know better then that, but that's what I'm picturing.


Ha! Guess what?! It worked!!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Does that mean we get baby pictures????


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

aforred said:


> Does that mean we get baby pictures????


Here is a quick sneak peek!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Huh. No idea why it is sideways LOL


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Sideways foals are just as cute as right side up foals!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

How many Arabians do you has WS?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> How many Arabians do you has WS?


Thanks everyone! 
I've got 10 mares and two stallions from 5-26 years old! And five purebred foals coming.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WS, we need more pictures!! Don't tease us!! ;-)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Aggs said:


> What are your actual times? I ride Barrels at NMSU



I've never competed. But today on a horse kik training. Poncho.. we got a 25.. :/.. but on sunny whose been in training longer.. a born. Is 18.. sooo we still need practice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> WS, we need more pictures!! Don't tease us!! ;-)



I will, I promise! Had to run into town!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Hay is $10 - $12 a bale here. Someone offered hay that was baled wet for $6 a bale..... oooh $6 MOLDY HAY! Not...

We didn't get squat for rain/snow this year until early Spring and then it dumped so I actually have grass and a ton of it. Got a guy coming out to look at haying it on shares tomorrow. I really hope he'll do small squares... he was hinting at rounds and I really don't want rounds. We don't have a spear for the tractor so I was forking into a cart but the bull that's boarded here smashed my cart this afternoon when I was feeding. D*mn bull.... I literally jabbed him in the nose with a pitchfork and he didn't care, just smashed it up and then wandered off to go stuff his face some more.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I've got 10 mares and two stallions from 5-26 years old! And five purebred foals coming.


That's awesome! I can't wait to see pics if those cute foals.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to see pics if those cute foals.


Me too! I have four that could really go anyday, but three of the five are maiden so they could leave me hanging for awhile LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Hay is $10 - $12 a bale here. Someone offered hay that was baled wet for $6 a bale..... oooh $6 MOLDY HAY! Not...
> 
> We didn't get squat for rain/snow this year until early Spring and then it dumped so I actually have grass and a ton of it. Got a guy coming out to look at haying it on shares tomorrow. I really hope he'll do small squares... he was hinting at rounds and I really don't want rounds. We don't have a spear for the tractor so I was forking into a cart but the bull that's boarded here smashed my cart this afternoon when I was feeding. D*mn bull.... I literally jabbed him in the nose with a pitchfork and he didn't care, just smashed it up and then wandered off to go stuff his face some more.


I drag my rounds in woth my truck LOL
Nothing like being a *******! Haha!

I was lucky to find 1200lbs bales of beautiful quality for $40/each. Definitely can't complain!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Me too! I have four that could really go anyday, but three of the five are maiden so they could leave me hanging for awhile LOL


Four fouls any day?! That's awesome!!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got the most awesome hay from Oregon. The ONLY hay good for anything other than bedding is $24 a bale - 100 lbs. Its great stuff but holy $$$! Imported from Klamath Falls, and only horse hay here. But... I begged some family members to pick up some hay in Oregon, and now I have one ton of the greenest hay have ever seen! Only $9 for 90 lbs, orchard clover rescue mix. This stuff is the color of lush fresh grass, but it is well dried, perfect moisture content of 14%. 

And... the guy is willing to deliver to me here in California! He has 90 log /flat bed trucks, but want to hear the bad news? They are all 48 feet long. No biggie right? National standard for log trucks... well, my county and the two surrounding counties have OUTLAWED ANYTHING OVER 45 FEET! Gotta protect the trees by outlawing the national standard of log trucks by 3 feet. :evil: he guy has a "little " truck, but it is too little, only holds 4 tons, and with the cost it would come out to as much as it is for local hay. I was ready to move out of this county, no, state, 10 years ago....:evil:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Me too! I have four that could really go anyday, but three of the five are maiden so they could leave me hanging for awhile LOL


Well, kicking the one mare in the a$$ worked once...:wink:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

>


talent or no talent I want that horse! That is my dream color one day I will get one!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Just got the most awesome hay from Oregon. The ONLY hay good for anything other than bedding is $24 a bale - 100 lbs. Its great stuff but holy $$$! Imported from Klamath Falls, and only horse hay here. But... I begged some family members to pick up some hay in Oregon, and now I have one ton of the greenest hay have ever seen! Only $9 for 90 lbs, orchard clover rescue mix. This stuff is the color of lush fresh grass, but it is well dried, perfect moisture content of 14%.
> 
> And... the guy is willing to deliver to me here in California! He has 90 log /flat bed trucks, but want to hear the bad news? They are all 48 feet long. No biggie right? National standard for log trucks... well, my county and the two surrounding counties have OUTLAWED ANYTHING OVER 45 FEET! Gotta protect the trees by outlawing the national standard of log trucks by 3 feet. :evil: he guy has a "little " truck, but it is too little, only holds 4 tons, and with the cost it would come out to as much as it is for local hay. I was ready to move out of this county, no, state, 10 years ago....:evil:


Wow! This is what I call a serious "Hay Rant" 😮


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, I know I'm late but here's a few more of Denni, beautiful Morab colt.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a sweet face! Is he a keeper, or is he for sale?


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

What a beautiful little horse!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

In a totally random note, have any of y'all ever been to a rodeo?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> What a sweet face! Is he a keeper, or is he for sale?


He looks just like his half sister from a few years ago! Only a chestnut. LOL
He is for sale.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> What a beautiful little horse!


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> In a totally random note, have any of y'all ever been to a rodeo?


Been to the Sundre rodeo once - Don't usually go often though - hard to when I work on the road though.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Been to the Sundre rodeo once - Don't usually go often though - hard to when I work on the road though.


That's cool. I've never heard of the Sundre Rodeo before. Was it a good one?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

No random horse talk from me.....I just want whine and complain that I have a big fat headache and have to clean my messy house (yes I actually let it get messy) because my in laws are coming tonight and I have to be done by two o'clock to get to a meeting.....so WTH am I doing here?....procrastinating.....wha wha wha wha wha.......that's my pity party......it's all about me me me!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Argghhhh... just got a call from my Friend/BO who had my horse escape the other day (long story... basically a pony escaped and then her Warmblood opened gates for everyone to leave) that the reason ponies escaped in the first place is their fence was CUT!

The big horses never noticed as they have 30 acres of grass/alfalfa that's knee high (WAY too busy stuffing their faces to inspect fences), just the POS mini-ponies who escape so often that we just shake a grain can and stuff 'em back in the fence without another thought.

So headed over now to walk fencelines and see if they have any property damage or things stolen like the neighbors who were the ones that alerted her.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> No random horse talk from me.....I just want whine and complain that I have a big fat headache and have to clean my messy house (yes I actually let it get messy) because my in laws are coming tonight and I have to be done by two o'clock to get to a meeting.....so WTH am I doing here?....procrastinating.....wha wha wha wha wha.......that's my pity party......it's all about me me me!!


I might be able to help you.... :twisted: JK


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Delfina said:


> Argghhhh... just got a call from my Friend/BO who had my horse escape the other day (long story... basically a pony escaped and then her Warmblood opened gates for everyone to leave) that the reason ponies escaped in the first place is their fence was CUT!
> 
> The big horses never noticed as they have 30 acres of grass/alfalfa that's knee high (WAY too busy stuffing their faces to inspect fences), just the POS mini-ponies who escape so often that we just shake a grain can and stuff 'em back in the fence without another thought.
> 
> So headed over now to walk fencelines and see if they have any property damage or things stolen like the neighbors who were the ones that alerted her.


Good luck on your search!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> No random horse talk from me.....I just want whine and complain that I have a big fat headache and have to clean my messy house (yes I actually let it get messy) because my in laws are coming tonight and I have to be done by two o'clock to get to a meeting.....so WTH am I doing here?....procrastinating.....wha wha wha wha wha.......that's my pity party......it's all about me me me!!


Are you done yet? You know only have three hours, right? :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, Delfina, any idea who cut the fence?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Argghhhh... just got a call from my Friend/BO who had my horse escape the other day (long story... basically a pony escaped and then her Warmblood opened gates for everyone to leave) that the reason ponies escaped in the first place is their fence was CUT!
> 
> The big horses never noticed as they have 30 acres of grass/alfalfa that's knee high (WAY too busy stuffing their faces to inspect fences), just the POS mini-ponies who escape so often that we just shake a grain can and stuff 'em back in the fence without another thought.
> 
> So headed over now to walk fencelines and see if they have any property damage or things stolen like the neighbors who were the ones that alerted her.


This is why I will never again own, board, or rent pasture to mini's. They are cute, but just not worth the trouble unless you breed JUST mini's. LOL
Good luck!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> That's cool. I've never heard of the Sundre Rodeo before. Was it a good one?


It wasn't bad. I'm much more of a reiner / cutter person but it was okay. I had lots of fun. Although there was lots of beer... LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Are you done yet? You know only have three hours, right? :lol:


I've taken an Advil, now I'm sitting at the table in my stinky riding clothes eating grapes and cottage cheese listening to Bob Marley......life's good:wink: I don't do we'll under pressure.....I just turtle!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rant #1:
#%^$ing mice got into my %#$&ing locker. I spent two hours last night cleaning it out. Everything has been lysoled to within an inch of its life. I fixed the bottom door clip and I'm praying that does the trick. I hate mouse turds. #%^$ing mice. 

Rant 2:
Ro was so very lazy last night. Side note - My new friend at the barn is freaking awesome and a great rider who wants more saddle time so I've offered for her to ride Ro last night. Win/win for me!!! So she's awesome and really doing wonders for him. 
Anyways so last night she warmed him up while I cleaned out my locker (#%^$ing mice) and she was sweating within 20 mins. Uhoh. She has legs that are a mile long and strong. So if she's struggling with him, my ride is going to be super tough. Yep. Lazy ****** - had to fight for each stride of forwards. I love that Ro is so very quiet, but some days I just want forwards. My bad knee was killing me so it was just a frustrating ride for both of us. 

Gah. 
I'm really at a loss as to what to do with Ro. I wish he could talk and tell me what he wants, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Rant #1:
> #%^$ing mice got into my %#$&ing locker. I spent two hours last night cleaning it out. Everything has been lysoled to within an inch of its life. I fixed the bottom door clip and I'm praying that does the trick. I hate mouse turds. #%^$ing mice.
> 
> Rant 2:
> ...


Lazy is not fun. Especially when your fighting for every stride and your riding suffers for it. I end up getting mad and I spank some butt!!! Give him a few days off and let him freshen up for you, it may make your next ride more positive. My horse is super quiet and he has a good work ethic but I love it when he's fresh and moving out like his butt was on fire......


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lazy is not fun. Which is why I'm struggling with whether or not to sell him.. 
He can be up and forwards, and his personality is so great.. I just tend to prefer the more "up" horses.. He's the quietest horse I've owned, hands down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Lazy is not fun. Which is why I'm struggling with whether or not to sell him..
> He can be up and forwards, and his personality is so great.. I just tend to prefer the more "up" horses.. He's the quietest horse I've owned, hands down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A very (and I mean 'represent Canada') accomplished trainer told me once 'You should never be working harder than the horse' and 'dare him not to'......I always remember that when I'm breaking into a sweat....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Rant #1:
> #%^$ing mice got into my %#$&ing locker. I spent two hours last night cleaning it out. Everything has been lysoled to within an inch of its life. I fixed the bottom door clip and I'm praying that does the trick. I hate mouse turds. #%^$ing mice.
> 
> Rant 2:
> ...


I can't stand lazy horses. Probably why I own and breed Arabians. LOL
There is nothing I hate worse then going for a ride and having it end in five minutes and feeling like I ran a bloody ten mile long marathon. 
If I were really brave, I'd invent "shocker spurs" or something - give them a little zap to wake them up. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Shocker spurs BAHAHAHAHA!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Lazy is not fun. Especially when your fighting for every stride and your riding suffers for it. I end up getting mad and I spank some butt!!! Give him a few days off and let him freshen up for you, it may make your next ride more positive. My horse is super quiet and he has a good work ethic but I love it when he's fresh and moving out like his butt was on fire......


I remember one horse I spanked enough times we probably qualified for a Horse-Spank-Athon. SO glad when that light bulb clicked on. And to see her go.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I've taken an Advil, now I'm sitting at the table in my stinky riding clothes eating grapes and cottage cheese listening to Bob Marley......life's good:wink: I don't do we'll under pressure.....I just turtle!


Well, no wonder! 
Throw on some Slipknot - That oughta get you motivated!! :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well, no wonder!
> Throw on some Slipknot - That oughta get you motivated!! :lol:


Well the Off-Spring has just come on.....the song is 'I choose'.......to be a turtle!!!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Shocker spurs BAHAHAHAHA!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


****
Don't you dare patent and steal my idea!
I'm gonna market them NH. Just brilliant, I am. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my solution to the lazy horse problem.....just carry one of these:

I call it the zap-bat!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well the Off-Spring has just come on.....the song is 'I choose'.......to be a turtle!!!:lol:


LOL
Well, that's a step in the right direction. 

Here:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Here's my solution to the lazy horse problem.....just carry one of these:
> 
> I call it the zap-bat!!
> 
> ...


****
You'd have to have quick hands or a good seat to stay in place should they decide to air born though!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ohhhhhh I rode with my crop like a jockey - reins in one hand, whip up in the other..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ohhhhhh I rode with my crop like a jockey - reins in one hand, whip up in the other..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sheesh, Allie... We were talking about you riding Ro, not Rich... :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ahhh... Tiff's birthday / Sundre rodeo will be so much fun.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I leave for 90 minutes and suddenly this thread explodes! Way to make me feel left out guys.  

Time to go read all the new posts.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> I leave for 90 minutes and suddenly this thread explodes! Way to make me feel left out guys.
> 
> Time to go read all the new posts.


Muppets fault! She had left to her house cleaning like she should have, NONE of this would have happened!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Nice foal wsarabains. Just a few more to go then you can rest until next years foals are due.
I just purchased a purebred colt 14.3 bay and 13 months old. 
I think I need some therapy for even considering this. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Nice foal wsarabains. Just a few more to go then you can rest until next years foals are due.
> I just purchased a purebred colt 14.3 bay and 13 months old.
> I think I need some therapy for even considering this. Shalom


Thanks!
Tasha and Rythm have me on my toes, and Bree will be shortly after. 

Do tell more! You must have pictures and pedigree on this new guy. Therapy needed or not, I'm sure he's worth it.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Muppets fault! She had left to her house cleaning like she should have, NONE of this would have happened!!


2500sq/ft dusted, vacuumed, bathrooms cleaned, windows and counters wiped......I ROCK THE VACUUM!!! .........will mop later:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> 2500sq/ft dusted, vacuumed, bathrooms cleaned, windows and counters wiped......I ROCK THE VACUUM!!! .........will mop later:shock:


Who did you hire, Speedy Clean? You weren't gone THAT long! LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

wsarabians said:


> who did you hire, speedy clean? You weren't gone that long! Lol


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

You Musta hired somebody! Speedy clean? Clean fast? Exceptional maid service? Super clean? Clean fast? Who was it?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 205810


 
Yeah, me too


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 205810


****
Okay, I'll admit, I can be guilty of that as well... :lol:


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I clean slow all the time. That's why I call "Clean Fast"! (Just Kidding)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't wait for more babies!! 

And, does anyone have any good mosquito repellent recepies? They are CRAZY here.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> I clean slow all the time. That's why I call "Clean Fast"! (Just Kidding)


I get distracted. 
Start the laundry then realize my grooming kit in un-organized!! LOL


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Since we got out of the breeding business, I'm foal-picture-starved. Tell those mares to hurry up!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I can't wait for more babies!!
> 
> And, does anyone have any good mosquito repellent recepies? They are CRAZY here.



Citronella and vaseline:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

aforred said:


> Since we got out of the breeding business, I'm foal-picture-starved. Tell those mares to hurry up!


Got one ready to go and two more waiting... Soon. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Citronella and vaseline:wink:


Like citronella from a hardware store??


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Like citronella from a hardware store??


Citronella oil:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Citronella oil:wink:


So from a place like Sobeys? lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> So from a place like Sobeys? lol


Hahaha I've no idea!!!! When I lived in Fort McMurray (and you know what the bugs are like up there! Yikes!!) a friend would buy big bottles of the stuff and mix it with Vaseline.....it probably was something you could pick up at a hardware store.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hahaha I've no idea!!!! When I lived in Fort McMurray (and you know what the bugs are like up there! Yikes!!) a friend would buy big bottles of the stuff and mix it with Vaseline.....it probably was something you could pick up at a hardware store.


LOL 
Yes, I do know those dreadful Fort Mac bugs! I think Suncor morphs them or something!
I'll have to check out the local place tomorrow. And idea on the percentage mix? More like a spray or a smear?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Yes, I do know those dreadful Fort Mac bugs! I think Suncor morphs them or something!
> I'll have to check out the local place tomorrow. And idea on the percentage mix? More like a spray or a smear?


Just a smear, I'd be inclined to add a few drops, mix, then smell it.....the stronger it smells the more potent it is. My friend would just mix it, smear it on the horses bellies, under their necks and jowls and up behind the ears.....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Just a smear, I'd be inclined to add a few drops, mix, then smell it.....the stronger it smells the more potent it is. My friend would just mix it, smear it on the horses bellies, under their necks and jowls and up behind the ears.....


Is it safe for me to bathe in? LOL


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! I enjoy blogging about my horses (link in signature) and am planning on starting a vlog. I have started a thread for horse bloggers and vloggers to get together. Anyways, I have three horses and rent a 20 acre pasture for my horses to live on. I ride English and enjoy eventing, mounted games and trail rides.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Is it safe for me to bathe in? LOL


I......don't.......think.......sooooooooo.....????


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sooo happy guys!!! my gelding sunny used to be crazy, didn't like to walk, I'd have to walk circles and circles.. and now I'm teaching a 9year old girl to barrel race on him. He was walking the whole time. Being a good boy. Listening to her. Even sidepassing when she asked I'm proud of all the work that I've put into him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> I'm sooo happy guys!!! my gelding sunny used to be crazy, didn't like to walk, I'd have to walk circles and circles.. and now I'm teaching a 9year old girl to barrel race on him. He was walking the whole time. Being a good boy. Listening to her. Even sidepassing when she asked I'm proud of all the work that I've put into him!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



As you should be! I'm teaching my guy that lunging isn't just to race around and get the sillies out so I can lunge my seven yr old daughter on him. He's doing great.....so far. Has figured out how to go from lope to jog to walk....instead of crazy lope to stop!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppet, shouldnt you be embracing your time with your in-laws?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I......don't.......think.......sooooooooo.....????


You try it and let me know. I have sensitive skin. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Muppet, shouldnt you be embracing your time with your in-laws?


They changed their plans.....after I ran around like a nut cleaning....typical....:evil:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> They changed their plans.....after I ran around like a nut cleaning....typical....:evil:


well now you get to enjoy your Clean place and not have to share it


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> They changed their plans.....after I ran around like a nut cleaning....typical....:evil:


 
Sounds like a scam to me. Maybe the DH plotted this...


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Fort Mac? Is that up north?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> I can't wait for more babies!!
> 
> And, does anyone have any good mosquito repellent recepies? They are CRAZY here.


The Mosquitos are ALWAYS bad there. Everyone coming to the get together should come dressed in bee gear...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Aggs said:


> Fort Mac? Is that up north?


8 hours north of Calgary


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

8 Hrs north of Calgary?! That's way north of me down in NM!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oohhhh guess what?!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Baby time! Woohoo!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Oohhhh guess what?!


 
And why are there no new pictures in http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/foals-2013-a-163202/


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Can I just say how much I love that my farrier is constantly improving his skills? Once or twice a year he goes and works with his old instructors for a week or two, and he goes to those horse shoeing competitions. I don't know much about them, but I enjoy seeing all the pictures.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

What cute foals! WS did all the births go smoothly?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't been here much in the last few days. Getting up at 4 am all weekend and making the hour and a half trip east to the show grounds 6 times in three days leaves little time for sleep, let alone HorseForum!

Sunday I was our Pony Club team's stable manager; aka barn slave, groom, coach and show mom to four kids in the sweltering heat. I had four kids' horses bathed, groomed, tacked up, kids dressed, tests memorized, at turnout inspections and jog-ups, warmed up, in the show ring, cooled out, at turnback checks, stalls cleaned.....Sometime around 2 we had a quick break and I shoved them all off to lunch while I checked over HM marks.

I won't be ready for another rally for a while; I'm still recovering!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a few more shots of Trike, my first purebred of the year.  




























Figuring out those giraffe legs!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> What cute foals! WS did all the births go smoothly?


Thanks Aggs!
I lost my first purebred of the year, but so far things have been going great now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> And why are there no new pictures in http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/foals-2013-a-163202/


I've been a horrible slacker! I'll make my way over there... LOL


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Great thread =)

Hmmmm......randomness......Decided to "change the air" and went for a trail ride on my just turned 4 year old mare, I don't want her getting arena sour, she was a superstar, I of course was a basket case, waiting for her to go ballistic which never happened ****! She didn't even twitch when we went our separate ways from another horse, I was such a proud horse mama!

Beautiful foals WS =)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the "new" farrier coming tomorrow! Hopefully Bratty Mare will feel better with new sneakers!

A cute pic I took the other day... She is sooooooooo out of shape because she has been ouchy off and on for the last two months. She looks like shes a big ol preggo broodmare now lol


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I have the "new" farrier coming tomorrow! Hopefully Bratty Mare will feel better with new sneakers!
> 
> A cute pic I took the other day... She is sooooooooo out of shape because she has been ouchy off and on for the last two months. She looks like shes a big ol preggo broodmare now lol


She's a little Tubby; Just like my dog...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone else find it strange that in this year that foal has a tornado on its forehead?
To me it is a sign that all indeed is right with the world. Looking at the big picture that is. 
Nice foal WSarabians.
Once again those mares would much prefer a Texas winter. If you want they can lay over here with the foals until the polar ice cap you live on melts next spring . summer I meant to say. Yall dont get summer till june or july do you?
Of course I will refuse to accept any form of payment. Just first pick of a foal bay with spots preferred. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that in this year that foal has a tornado on its forehead?
> To me it is a sign that all indeed is right with the world. Looking at the big picture that is.
> Nice foal WSarabians.
> Once again those mares would much prefer a Texas winter. If you want they can lay over here with the foals until the polar ice cap you live on melts next spring . summer I meant to say. Yall dont get summer till june or july do you?
> Of course I will refuse to accept any form of payment. Just first pick of a foal bay with spots preferred. Shalom


Thanks! 
You saw a tornado, I saw a sperm. That's how I knew the lil ****** was gonna be a colt before he finished coming out. LOL
If you get me a place down there, I'll come down every winter so you can enjoy them. :lol:
Mid-May it's usually pretty decent - and then it's usually not horrible until November. But we've been known to have snow storms in June. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

aforred said:


> Can I just say how much I love that my farrier is constantly improving his skills? Once or twice a year he goes and works with his old instructors for a week or two, and he goes to those horse shoeing competitions. I don't know much about them, but I enjoy seeing all the pictures.


I LOVE my farrier. Took me forever to find a good, reliable one. Them are the ones you hang onto! 
Now, if the rest of the male population could follow suit without being married.... LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fahntasia said:


> Great thread =)
> 
> Hmmmm......randomness......Decided to "change the air" and went for a trail ride on my just turned 4 year old mare, I don't want her getting arena sour, she was a superstar, I of course was a basket case, waiting for her to go ballistic which never happened ****! She didn't even twitch when we went our separate ways from another horse, I was such a proud horse mama!
> 
> Beautiful foals WS =)


Always great when the rides go good! I've had some arena sour (or job sour) horses come through in my time... Nothing like a good change of pace to keep them going.  

And thanks! Been waiting a YEAR for them all and I can't wait for them all to finish LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I have the "new" farrier coming tomorrow! Hopefully Bratty Mare will feel better with new sneakers!
> 
> A cute pic I took the other day... She is sooooooooo out of shape because she has been ouchy off and on for the last two months. She looks like shes a big ol preggo broodmare now lol


I dunno, sure looks like she could use another sugar cube. LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

lol you know its freaking AWESOME to be able to say shes on the tubby side! She has always been the worlds hardest keeper. The only horse I have ever known that LOSES weight when she is not being worked. I started her on flax about 3 months ago and she is looking awesome. Best change to her diet i've ever made.

Now hopefully new farrier will keep her sound so I can actually start working her again lol.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Wsarabians no man is going to admit he knows what sperm looks like up close and personal.
I live in Texas. Anything that is shaped like a funnel is a tornado!!! Period. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Wsarabians no man is going to admit he knows what sperm looks like up close and personal.
> I live in Texas. Anything that is shaped like a funnel is a tornado!!! Period. Shalom


****
Yeah, I suppose so! I forget how weird you guys can be with that sort of thing.  :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> lol you know its freaking AWESOME to be able to say shes on the tubby side! She has always been the worlds hardest keeper. The only horse I have ever known that LOSES weight when she is not being worked. I started her on flax about 3 months ago and she is looking awesome. Best change to her diet i've ever made.
> 
> Now hopefully new farrier will keep her sound so I can actually start working her again lol.


Riding would be nice!
I get approved Monday to go riding, my riding horse decides to get tangled in cable and is now lame, and all my ones that were started (and probably not the best for me to get on anyways) are either ready to pop babies or have a foal at side. Unfair. LOL

Hopefully she heals up for you!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Thanks!
> You saw a tornado, I saw a sperm.


I saw a stingray  but my other money-sucking hobby is salt water reefkeeping. Gorgeous regardless


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Wsarabians no man is going to admit he knows what sperm looks like up close and personal.
> I live in Texas. Anything that is shaped like a funnel is a tornado!!! Period. Shalom


Men. 

How about we settle for a tadpole?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

THAT moment you realize you have to ride your horse like you own him:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Got Ronan fully loaded on my trailer twice yesterday! Progress!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Farrier was out and fixed mares feet today!! I will get pictures tonight. He said her hoof wall is broken down and its going to be a couple trims/resets before we get her back where she should be. She is toed in a bit so that changes how she should be trimmed.

Sad note though is he thinks she has the start of ring bone :-(


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I went out riding this morning. It's a beautiful day down here in NM! Perfect for riding! (Finally not 100 degrees)


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm on a mini Vacation with my horses!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I had an _amazing_ dressage lesson last night. Mare was moving great. She was soft and supple and we were getting beautiful flexion and counter flexion. She was doing flawless leg yeilds and transitions. Nothing beats the feeling of a productive satisfying walking on cloud nine dressage lesson.

What is sad is I am actually considering converting to dressage :shock: DH would kill me as I just spent a tone of money on new cross country gear lol


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am a western rider - but a few days ago I tried a small jump - and jumping is way more fun that it may look!! haha!! People are just like -try it, you'll love it!! I would just say, In your dreams!!

There is a round pen in the arena, and to get in you have to step over this foot and a half high board - it keeps the thick sand in. But we went from arena into the round pen over and over just jumping it. I must say that the hard thing for me is to know when to sit and get ready to jump!! But my horse seems to enjoy it too - so I will definitely be trying to get some cavaletti's to do more jumping on!!

But I have two questions:
1. How do you know when you should get ready to jump?? I know the form and such, just not right before your jump when you get ready.
2. Sand. I would like a little more room than what is in the round pen - but the sand in the arena isn't very thick. It is just a small layer and then solid ground. What is good sand depth for jumping - small jumps!! - I would like a litle thicker sand though so that there is a smaller risk of slipping. 

thanks!!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

amberly said:


> I am a western rider - but a few days ago I tried a small jump - and jumping is way more fun that it may look!! haha!! People are just like -try it, you'll love it!! I would just say, In your dreams!!
> 
> There is a round pen in the arena, and to get in you have to step over this foot and a half high board - it keeps the thick sand in. But we went from arena into the round pen over and over just jumping it. I must say that the hard thing for me is to know when to sit and get ready to jump!! But my horse seems to enjoy it too - so I will definitely be trying to get some cavaletti's to do more jumping on!!
> 
> ...



I really don't care for jumping. I don't like the amount of stress it puts on a horses joints.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Aggs said:


> I really don't care for jumping. I don't like the amount of stress it puts on a horses joints.


Same can be said for reining, barrel racing, dressage, western pleasure, endurance... the list goes on.

My mare is 20 years old, has been competitive for 15 years. She is JUST starting to show very mild signs of high ringbone. 

We have a TB gelding who is pushing 30. He raced in Mexico and then evented at prelim level for close to 20 years. He didn't start showing signs of arthritis until his early/mid 20's. 

It is no more stress then most other disciplines.

Amberly, I wouldn't be jumping even low stuff in a western saddle. It restricts the movement in the horses back which does not allow them to safely and properly use themselves over jumps.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> THAT moment you realize you have to ride your horse like you own him:shock:


****
Perv. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lookie at what I found today!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> Perv. :lol:


Gutter brain......:lol:


Actually today's ride was awesome, all rounded up and loping on a draped rein, I'd squeeze he'd round, no rushing forward, no reins!! (we've been working on this a lot, he knows how.....I just don't use enough leg!:evil hahahaha look mom no hands!!! 

This is what I see people getting out of their reiners, and I've always had trouble 'just getting it easily'.....well now I got it!!!:wink:


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> ****
> Perv. :lol:


Ya who is the perv, the one who posted it or the one who pointed it out :wink::lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Lookie at what I found today!


Wow a baby pic of you!!! Lol!! You were so cute!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Wow a baby pic of you!!! Lol!! You were so cute!!


:shock:

You just wait until the 22nd.... :evil:
I'll exact my revenge the third bottle of wine or 10th beer LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DimSum said:


> Ya who is the perv, the one who posted it or the one who pointed it out :wink::lol:


I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about...


(looks closely) yeah, that halo is only being held up by your horns!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DimSum said:


> (looks closely) yeah, that halo is only being held up by your horns!


Moi? Never. :lol:


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Old and busted? Horse talk thread

New Hotness? Smack talk thread


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> :shock:
> 
> You just wait until the 22nd.... :evil:
> I'll exact my revenge the third bottle of wine or 10th beer LOL


I can only imagine........


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DimSum said:


> Old and busted? Horse talk thread
> 
> New Hotness? Smack talk thread


Yeah, WTH?!
I MADE this! Ya'll can't make fun of me!! :evil:

LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I can only imagine........
> 
> View attachment 210546


****
Or something... :twisted:


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DimSum said:


>


LOL
I see someone else is hiding devil horns.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> View attachment 210578


****!!
That might be something to consider...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

ANOTHER awesome dressage lesson!! I am freaking stoked about how awesome Mare has been the last few days! She was so soft and supple today and I actually had a consistent steady connection with her. I just need to stop tensing myself up when I am trying to get that contact in our leg yeilds.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Grats NB, there's no better feeling then when it all comes together =)

Free lunged my mare today, first time, it went extremely well, better then expected. She actually listened to me when I asked for transitions! Shocked the ##^% out of me when I asked for "big walk, and now trooot" and she listened ****


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am just wondering from the last few posts - is this still a horse talk thread???? LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a great mini-lesson tonight!! Man it feels good to be jumping again.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

So if I am not doing this for competition - and I am definitely not going to jump high jumps, lol - and it's just for fun in my personal time, then jumping western would be OK?? I mean, my horse and I only want to do it for fun - no competition, no lessons, just working slowly and learning on our own. The highest I will probably go is the one I have right now - a foot and a half high. haha!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Still not good for his back. He cant properly use himself. If it was a single jump once and awhile its one thing. But doing it multiple times in one ride and its going to be too hard on his back.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

What if you don't have anything else then??? No one around here rides english.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont jump him then.......... or do it bareback??.. but don't hurt your horse by doing it western
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

amberly said:


> What if you don't have anything else then??? No one around here rides english.


My horse would probably be a good level headed jumper, he's smart and sure footed.....HOWEVER as much as I would like to 'test' him out, I don't, because I don't have an English saddle and jumping in a western saddle will hurt his back, especially with the skirting out the back.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wouldn't think that the front of the western saddle would lend it self very well to jumping anyway
Saw this on a link from UK horse magazine today and thought it was adorable, they give these abandoned orphan foals big cuddly toys to have as friends till they can go out with company


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jaydee said:


> I wouldn't think that the front of the western saddle would lend it self very well to jumping anyway
> Saw this on a link from UK horse magazine today and thought it was adorable, they give these abandoned orphan foals big cuddly toys to have as friends till they can go out with company


That is too precious!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I thought it was so lovely to see in a world where too many horses are being allowed to suffer and abused that there are people out there who care so much


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Same can be said for reining, barrel racing, dressage, western pleasure, endurance... the list goes on.
> 
> My mare is 20 years old, has been competitive for 15 years. She is JUST starting to show very mild signs of high ringbone.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. My family has just had a bad history with jumping horses...


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I wouldn't think that the front of the western saddle would lend it self very well to jumping anyway
> Saw this on a link from UK horse magazine today and thought it was adorable, they give these abandoned orphan foals big cuddly toys to have as friends till they can go out with company


That's a very cute little foal!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Aggs said:


> That's a good point. My family has just had a bad history with jumping horses...


Well I have had a bad history with barrel racers. I don't write off the discipline because the barrel horses I have come across are unsound and mentally fried. I just learned to stay away from barrel horses that come from homes and "trainers" who are known to fry these horses. 

I find it very offensive that you basically stated that I am destroying my horses because I jump her.

Amberly, either do it bare back or buy an english saddle. But don't cripple him because you want to play over jumps once and awhile in a western saddle.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Well I have had a bad history with barrel racers. I don't write off the discipline because the barrel horses I have come across are unsound and mentally fried. I just learned to stay away from barrel horses that come from homes and "trainers" who are known to fry these horses.
> 
> I find it very offensive that you basically stated that I am destroying my horses because I jump her.
> 
> Amberly, either do it bare back or buy an english saddle. But don't cripple him because you want to play over jumps once and awhile in a western saddle.


"I find it very offensive that you basically stated that I am destroying my horses because I jump her." Firstly, I find it "offensive" that you'd accuse me of doing something like that! Secondly, when did I do that? All I did was make an off the side comment about how *I THINK* jumping not good on a horses joints.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSA - look what's happening to your thread......lol!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> WSA - look what's happening to your thread......lol!!
> 
> View attachment 211562


I blame Bob.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I know who did this! The "Perv"!


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

NB- I apologize if I offended you about jumping.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Aggs said:


> NB- I apologize if I offended you about jumping.


No issue  Sometimes things just don't come across right on forums. One of the down falls of the internet is not being able to get "tone" across so feathers can get ruffled easily.

I am sorry if I offended you as well


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I find myself so frustrated. There are so many poor horseman out there that try to pass themselves as educated knowledgable horsemen.

WHY DO I KEEP FINDING THE POOR ONES!?

Maybe I'm just doomed to never be good at riding horses.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm relatively new here, but I had a great ride on my mare and I needed to boast about it lol

My mare is quite...plump. She has been absolutely thriving on the spring grass that we have. The other thing that helped her grow, was the late spring and all the rain that we received this year. I board at a place without an indoor arena. Unfortunately there was no where to ride for awhile. She seemed to balloon up before I realized it.

After finally realizing the problem, I have been riding her consistently and sticking to a schedule. We started out with half an hour of walking a day and have slowly been adding time and speed. Nearly everyday we are out in the fields, regardless of the weather (have only missed a day for thunderstorms and heavy rain). Now we are up to an hour and a half and spending a lot more time jogging then walking, plus throw in at least one lope. She is feeling much more balanced and eager the more I ride. Today I let her gallop. I wasn't going to push her in it, I just leaned forward a bit and kissed. She shifted to another gear and we flew. I didn't ask for a lot, but she was so willing. I was thrilled, and she seemed to be pretty proud of herself. 

I know we still have awhile to go. She is a senior citizen now and has a body type that holds weight really well. But the changes in her (both mind and body) since I have started this is impressive. Although she seems to have plateaued in her weight loss right now, I notice that she is starting to muscle up. I'm hoping that we will continue this through the summer and she will look better than she has in years 

And a picture of her. Not great, just a cell shot from a few years back:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We've had some oldies still going strong in their late 20's and able to do a job in their early 30's - so long as no real health issues keeping them fit seems to help prolong their useful lives
Now this horse here is really amazing - won the Hambury Spring Derby this year at age 19. The family have owned him for 13 years and he was thrown out of a riding school program because he was too naughty. 
Look how he pulls - that is one strong horse!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAOI1cRs6n8


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Three years ago we got a beautiful, albeit fat, Paint mare who was used for trails and has become my steady trail horse. I've decided I need to start riding my gelding, so we are sending her back from where we got her as her former owners were on the look out for 'a steady trail mare', if that wasn't entirely an implication that they were essentially looking for a Sadie. The mare and I have shared in our differences, but I kind of feel empty letting her go. She will be well taken care of, and it is the right thing to do, but I kind of feel like poop over it.

Anyone else get that feeling? And we've been looking at other horses, even before we had the idea of sending Sadie off, but I feel like getting another horse would be like betraying her. But this wouldn't be a trail horse, we want something broke to drive double and single to hitch with our younger mare.

I'm just feeling a bit empty thinking that we won't have her anymore, and those three years seem like we've had her forever. If this is such a good thing, why do I feel lack a sack o' crap? :lol: On a brighter note, I rode my gelding yesterday, and ponied my filly Takala, and rode them over to another pasture a mile or so away. My gelding hasn't ever ponied anything, and doesn't know Takala very well, either. Considering that bad decision to just go for it, they did very well! It certainly lightened my mood, and my gelding is an amazingly surefooted trail horse who spooks so gracefully you'd have to try to fall off. Sadie, on the other hand, scrapes you against trees and whips you with branches, but you could sit and watch deer off her back or get crapped on by fleeing turkies and she wouldn't get too antsy.

I guess all things happen for a reason. Figured I'd share this here, it doesn't exactly qualify for its own thread, but it is just looking to be shared, hence qualification for the random thread.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I went on a nice ride today. I love Durango!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am hoping to go riding today, but it is starting to rain pretty hard!!  we were supposed to go yesterday but my mom didn't feel good. I would have gone but I didn't have a ride... sometimes I really wish we didn't board our horses, that ot so they weren't so far away.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We got hay today!!!!!!!! Its last years but i'll take it! Hopefully we can get dry weather and get our first cut for this year *sigh*


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> We got hay today!!!!!!!! Its last years but i'll take it! Hopefully we can get dry weather and get our first cut for this year *sigh*


Great news! 

We got our first cut a few weeks ago.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Aggs said:


> Great news!
> 
> We got our first cut a few weeks ago.


Super jealous! It hasn't stopped raining here long enough to get a first cut. Its just been brutally wet and gross here.

Hubby started digging up the indoor arena last night. The footing has been hard as concrete lately. Only about 3 inches deep at the best. We are hoping to dig up about a foot of it with the subsoil plow. Fingers crossed. While he was doing that I was clipping the winter fuzzies off our little welsh pony. He never lets go of his winter coat so I have to clip him every spring. I got his body done last night. I need to finish his legs and head today or tomorrow. I think I could make a second Charles with all the hair i've shaved off him lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

amberly said:


> I am hoping to go riding today, but it is starting to rain pretty hard!!  we were supposed to go yesterday but my mom didn't feel good. I would have gone but I didn't have a ride... sometimes I really wish we didn't board our horses, that ot so they weren't so far away.


Been raining non-stop for almost two weeks.
I know I was begging for rain but...c'mon already. :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> WSA - look what's happening to your thread......lol!!
> 
> View attachment 211562


****
I ain't getting in the middle of that.... Usually I start it. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Aggs said:


> I know who did this! The "Perv"!


Muppet?! 
Always starting stuff....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This was taken the other day... thanks to all the rain. 
Ugh....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Been raining non-stop for almost two weeks.
> I know I was begging for rain but...c'mon already. :?


Ya!!! I mowed three acres at 8am this morning in the midst of a thunder and lightening storm.....and then they sky poured on me for the last acre.....my lips were blue by the time I got inside.....then I sucked it up, put a dry sweater on and went out and trimmed.....supposed to be a chance of another tornado watch this afternoon again.....I'm so done.....DONE!!!!!:evil:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ya!!! I mowed three acres at 8am this morning in the midst of a thunder and lightening storm.....and then they sky poured on me for the last acre.....my lips were blue by the time I got inside.....then I sucked it up, put a dry sweater on and went out and trimmed.....supposed to be a chance of another tornado watch this afternoon again.....I'm so done.....DONE!!!!!:evil:


 
At least its not snow...?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Cranky Mare had her teeth done today and her vaccines. Needless to say she was NOT happy with me. She needs to get a double dose of tranq to do her teeth. When she was done and we were taking her back to her stall she was stumbling like she had one too many martini's. Once I got her in her stall this was exactly how she stood for the next hour. She tried to snap herself out of it and clunked her head on the wall lol. 

Poor old mare


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She looks how I feel right now after just half an hour on Willow who's still doing her raging bull impressions and I don't even have the excuse of tranqs!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I am so excited this weekend to try out some new instructors! Wish me luck one of them clicks and I can hang onto them for awhile!

I feel like I'm going through them like tissues at the end of 300!

About that... I kind of bawled my eyes out after watching the second half of 300! I don't understand why it affected me so!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I have not been able to ride in a week and a half. This greatly depresses me.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Mare didn't even touch her grain last night, nor her hay *sigh* she didn't drink any water either. I called the vet and he said to give her some bute and check on her in a couple hours and see if its helped. So I did and I am going back to check on her in a little bit.

A few horses in the barn didn't eat or drink last night. One of our horses had swelling in all 4 of her legs. The vet said cold hose her and give her bute and keep checking on her. 

I am wondering if its a bad batch of vaccines. Either way I doubt we'll use this vet again. If Mare isn't better by supper time I am calling the vet to come out.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Some of these 'dentists' can get a bit aggressive with the teeth and careless with the gums/tongue'cheeks and you end up with a horse with a sore mouth
Hope she's OK.
We've just had Willow through a really odd thing when her hind legs were all swollen up one morning, she didn't want to move, her pulse was high, heart beat irregular but temperature not too much above normal. Three days later she had laminitis effects in her hind feet only, blood tests were all normal. Three weeks later she seems perfectly fine again. 
I hate these mystery illnesses.


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm back from my little vacation...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I found this article in the newspaper that I thought I would share, while I wait for bree to give me a gorgeous bay sabino filly (so I'll end up with a grey colt LOL)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I gots a new baby!!
Only cell phone pics for now as it's raining non stop now. 
Jinx, a bay colt. I said before he was born "I want a bay sabino filly... so I'll probably get a bay or grey colt." Hence his name, Jinx. Rotten ******. LOL
BUT... He is gorgeous and check out that MANE!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
What a little treasure


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

A healthy foal is a blessing!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> A healthy foal is a blessing!


Absolutely!
Penis and all... LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jaydee said:


> oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> What a little treasure


Thank you!
He is a carbon copy of his Momma, right down to his sock. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ultrasound scheduled for next thursday. PLEASE say she caught! 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians my fingers are crossed. I promise. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! Been trying to get this mare in foal for four years. This is my last effort.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So a year and a half ago I couldn't get Bratty mare anywhere near a pole on the ground. By mid summer I had her jumping 3ft courses consistently and willingly at home, but wouldn't jump off property. She had zero confidence.

The end of last summer I had a nasty fall off her and couldn't ride for almost 4 months.

Well last weekend we decided to go off property and school at my coaches friends facility about an hour away. Bratty Mare was perfect!! I am over the moon with excitement and joy with how great she was going. It was only little stuff that was maybe 2'6 at the most. But she was brave and willing to jump away from home! Love my little mare! We are going to a show in two weeks where we are going to go cross country. I can't wait to see how it goes.

A couple pics from last weekend










Uhh ignore my being a tad ahead of her here lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That looks awesome! Congrats on all your hard work!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

You must be ecstatic! And what a pretty view in the back ground


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Isnt it nice when things go the way you want them too
I'm steadily bringing Willow back into work and so far no recurrence of last years tendon problems.
I had a long break from her as DH took her over but now he's stolen Jazzie I have her back but wow does she feel wide compared to Looby, my leg and seat muscles seemed to suffer from the adjustment for a while.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's fantastic!!!! You look great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Allie I can't get over how great Zoe is looking!!! You should be so proud of her. She really reminds me of Miss E in some ways lol. I can't wait to see this girl in the show ring.

And thanks everyone. I am so proud of my little mare. We had another lesson tonight and my coach has decided to bump the jumps up with us because Mare is getting bored and I have finally gotten my own confidence back(my fall last summer really rattled me) and we have things sorted out. So I am excited to start moving more forward with her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Video? Pics from tonight's ride, Sarah?  I'm so glad to hear that! 
Thank you so much..!! I'm really *really* proud of her. She's already picking up on yielding from leg pressure, and leads. She's very smart, and a TON of fun to ride - her canter is amazing -- it's got a lot of power and lift.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

No pics or video lol. I wish there was though because I had the funniest "dismount" ever haha. We got into a really tight spot and she buried herself at the fence. There was no getting over. She tried so hard though, bless her heart. I went up her neck then slid around landing on my feet with my hands still holding the reins lol.

I got back on and she just went back at the line like nothing happened.

I will for sure have pics from the show on the 18th! 

I firmly believe that your little mare is the perfect mare for you. She is giving you the spunk that you were looking for with all the power. She is a perfect match for you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't get over how BIG Zoe is!! Last time I saw her she was a lil pip squeak!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sarah, thank you.. That means a ton!! I'm really excited to see what happens with her. 

Steff - hahaha! Big. *cough* she isn't big, just has a big belly so my leg doesn't hang down. She's 15.1 and a bit. I'm hoping for another couple of inches!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Well A) I have Arabians so the exception of my freak of nature 15.3hh mare, mine are all 14.2 and B) I haven't seen her seen her since she was seven months old lol
BUT... She does look very healthy! ;-)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Teehee!!! Well thank you! She's ... Uhh.. Robust!! I think a diet is in her near future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

She has Nasty Mares broodmare belly! lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhh no she's only 3!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Two of my friends are out of town this weekend so I got to ride their mares today - had great rides on them both! It's great to be riding a variety of horses again, it really makes you step out of your comfort zone. I'd love to keep up riding more than one horse consistently. I'm finally feeling like a half decent rider again. By half decent I mean "not as crappy as a year ago." Lol. 
Zoe got her teeth done today so instead of riding, we worked on trailer loading/unloading. I'm super proud of her, she learned very quickly that I will ask her to whoa and guide her down the step. Such a smart little mare!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Two of my friends are out of town this weekend so I got to ride their mares today - had great rides on them both! It's great to be riding a variety of horses again, it really makes you step out of your comfort zone. I'd love to keep up riding more than one horse consistently. I'm finally feeling like a half decent rider again. By half decent I mean "not as crappy as a year ago." Lol.
> Zoe got her teeth done today so instead of riding, we worked on trailer loading/unloading. I'm super proud of her, she learned very quickly that I will ask her to whoa and guide her down the step. Such a smart little mare!


I have two fat broodies that haven't been rode in forever. Maybe I'll haul them down to you when I pick up Roxy. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy horse paperwork! 
I got behind but, depending on the labs, everyone should be registered and transferred within a few weeks! 
Too bad a $1000 bill went with it. :-|


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouchie! Yeah not looking forwards to the vet bill from Zoe's teeth - she needs her wolf teeth out. Hopefully she will be quieter with the bit once that's done. 
Steff - I'm really enjoying riding other horses again! Poor Zoe has no idea what hit her - all of a sudden she's expected to do all this crap.. Growing up sucks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ugh, I know. The bills just don't seem to end! And I have Tibby scheduled for an Ultrasound on Thursday, too. Half-dreading that day. :S
And CAHR upped their registration costs from $120 to almost $150, which was very considerate of them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Steff, I never heard... how did everything go with your lovely boy? (*fingers crossed for good news*)

Had another fantastic ride on Lil Miss! She was a superstar, as usual. I nearly ha a heart attack... She was standing tied while I put the saddle away, and my empty bag from Horselife (store) started blowing towards her. Her ears tipped towards it as it rolled under her belly, I told her to whoa, and that was that. No freak out, nothing. I picked it up and shook it around in front of her nose and she just wanted to eat it. 
She's also learned how to make popping sounds with her lips.. Yaaay.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've given up, Allie. He will most likely be gelded and I'll be placing him in a home. :-( 

So nervous about the Ultrasound this afternoon, too. The way my luck has been going.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear. He's such a gorgeous horse. 
Hope everything goes well for the US.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Steff put him on a trailer my way!! Ill give him a great show home!!

Mare decided last night at the base of a jump whe couldn't do it. We took out the entire jump including the heavy wing standards. Had we been bowling it would have been a perfect strike lol. I was laughing as I was flying through the air over her head. She stood there looking at me like "why da hell you down there?" Ugh Mare...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NB, if you can provide me with thr references I need, he is free. You can PM me for details. 
Of course, Tibby was open. 
I'm 3/4 the way of throwing in the towel.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I can provide a glowing reference for NB!!!! :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Then a vet, farrier and if the other requirments are met, it could work. lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> NB, if you can provide me with thr references I need, he is free. You can PM me for details.
> Of course, Tibby was open.
> *I'm 3/4 the way of throwing in the towel*.


You're not allowed. *shakes head*nope.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> NB, if you can provide me with thr references I need, he is free. You can PM me for details.
> Of course, Tibby was open.
> I'm 3/4 the way of throwing in the towel.


If only I have the money for trailering *sigh*


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

And as you can see Steff, my avatar(s) really lend towards reliable credibility!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're not allowed. *shakes head*nope.


LOL
Unforunately, I'm running real short on any sort of motivation to keep it up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> If only I have the money for trailering *sigh*


Where would it be too?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> And as you can see Steff, my avatar(s) really lend towards reliable credibility!


I know you... Sorta like me LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Where would it be too?


Pfft you can't even remember where I live


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Pfft you can't even remember where I live


I barely remember my own name half the time...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know who this noob is ^^^^^^:? Lol!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Exactly! lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So I think we should set up an HF trailering chain to get Reed to the east coast....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> So I think we should set up an HF trailering chain to get Reed to the east coast....


I can .. Uhh.. Get him to Drumheller?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Squeeee. *happydance* I think things are finally picking up and I think I have an action plan in place to get where I want to go as a rider and to bring Zoe along. 
I'm very excited.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a fantastic ride yesterday on my friend's mare, she's so freaking awesome. 
Rode Zoe today and had a blast. She's such a quick learner. Starting on leg yields, a bit of shoulder in, and simple changes. She's one fantastic little girl. Showing off her new saddle and bridle here - no, she was not tied, the lead rope was looped over the hitching rail and I was just two steps away.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Anyone know who this noob is ^^^^^^:? Lol!!


 You are not kidding. I hear the same about you tho Muppet :hide::happydance:



JustDressageIt said:


> I had a fantastic ride yesterday on my friend's mare, she's so freaking awesome.
> Rode Zoe today and had a blast.


 Great to see more pictures of her. Hope she continues to be what it is you want her to be. Weird seeing you own a mare again. It's been a long time since you last owned a mare!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You are not kidding. I hear the same about you tho Muppet 


Hmmmm really?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ohhhh Muppet, dear sweet Muppet...  

Yes, I can't believe it - it seems like all of a sudden I'm surrounded by mares. I thought I was a gelding person, but perhaps not.. *wills Zoe to grow another 2 inches*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Yes, I can't believe it - it seems like all of a sudden I'm surrounded by mares. I thought I was a gelding person, but perhaps not.. *wills Zoe to grow another 2 inches*


 I dont think I have ever been able to make up my mind on what gender I prefer. There is always exceptions to every gender! As for the height? You can get away with her height now. We have just the right body type to fit those guys


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread! A photo of me and Zoe from this past Saturday. Poor dearie got her teeth floated a couple of weeks ago and her wolf teeth pulled last week.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great to see you on her and riding!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She's cute!
I can't believe I didn't know this thread was here, I would of joined in!

I love mares. I feel like they have a little more try than geldings. But that being said I think it's a personality thing. I think my personality fits with mares and they fit with me, so they have a little more "try" for me than someone who fits well with geldings. :lol: Does that even make sense?

But seriously...Everywhere I go, they're there.

Selena's a mare.










April's a mare.










These guys are all mares.





































Here a mare, there a mare, everywhere a mare :lol:

In fact...I think we only own mares right now o.o Wow.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Mare and I had a blast at her first horse trial this weekend. I am so happy with her! She did well in dressage... we had some tense moments but she wasn't running around with her head in the clouds.

Stadium we got DQ'd because she was scared s******s of the cows on the other side of the tree line that she couldn't see so she wouldn't go anywhere near the far end of the arena *sigh*

Cross country we had a couple refusals but I expected it as she has never seen a cross country fence in her life. She jumped the ditch without batting an eyelash, loved the brush fence. Just didn't like the brightly painted picnic table lol. All in all it was a great day!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I got to ride a Gypsy today!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Resurrecting this thread! A photo of me and Zoe from this past Saturday. Poor dearie got her teeth floated a couple of weeks ago and her wolf teeth pulled last week.


Ahhhhhh!!! I'm in love with her Allie!!!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, just while we are posting photos - here are a few photos of me and my horse, Brisco!!
















This is only the third time I have ever rode Brisco bareback - and so far I haven't fallen off!

I do wear a helmet when I ride, I just didn't have it on for photos.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> Mare and I had a blast at her first horse trial this weekend. I am so happy with her! She did well in dressage... we had some tense moments but she wasn't running around with her head in the clouds.
> 
> Stadium we got DQ'd because she was scared s******s of the cows on the other side of the tree line that she couldn't see so she wouldn't go anywhere near the far end of the arena *sigh*
> 
> Cross country we had a couple refusals but I expected it as she has never seen a cross country fence in her life. She jumped the ditch without batting an eyelash, loved the brush fence. Just didn't like the brightly painted picnic table lol. All in all it was a great day!


Ahh you guys look great! Bratty will make a lovely eventer 
More pics!!

And thank you! I'm still terrified that I look silly on her. She's so petite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You don't look silly on her at all!!! You look fabulous on her!! 

I don't really have any decent pics... still trying to get screen shots from the dressage video lol... but a couple more cross country pics...

Yes I am a little ahead of her in this one, I was totally expecting her to slam on the brakes at the fence so I was all ready for it then she surprised me lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics!! 


I had an amazing ride on Zoe tonight. Went out with my friend and her horse for a 2 hour trail ride along the property. She saw some pretty "scary" stuff and handled everything like a pro. Walked along on a loose rein, was respectful at the trot and canter and even got in a flying change. So **** proud of her. The property is amazing. Sarah, you'd probably know it. They used to host major events, but Avnet kept up the XC courses for the last decade or so. There's hectares of land to ride on and it wouldn't take too much work to get the XC courses functional again. Lots of varying terrain for conditioning and just generally getting out of the ring. Once she's done her training, I will be trailering in to ride out there. So serene and peaceful.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh had a crappy lesson tonight. Not due to quality of instruction whatsoever - that was top notch. Nope, it was all me.. I rode like ****. I was so frustrated at myself and just not on my game at all, and just was doing everything wrong - my extremely well schooled and amazing mount saved my sorry *** more than a few times. I finally got with the program in the end, but it was an uphill battle and just so.. Ugh. I rode like crap. Pooey crap. Pooey crap on a stick. 
Ugh. 
*kicks at the dirt and wanders away*


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Allie, you're so dedicated, your just disappointed because you really care It will come right


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Lisa  
I haven't stopped thinking about my ride last night. Yes, I was super crappy... But I also learned a crapton and was able to somewhat apply it. Now I know better and can apply myself better to the next ride. 
I am so looking forwards to my next ride, and the next. Have to keep putting the time and effort in and it will come together. I'm not out for a 15 minute pleasure ride. I'm out to improve as a rider. To do so, I have to have crappy rides. It comes with the territory. 
*big sigh* 
Yes, I rode like ****. At the end I was riding a but better. I'll take the baby steps over being stagnant. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes! I've always wanted to go to a three day reining clinic, then I wonder just how much I will remember? In fact, getting things solid in a slower format is better than getting things half *** right and having it all fall apart because your foundation wasn't built in the first place.....

Hey Allie, if all else fails you could just breed her?:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha!!!! Now that's a last resort! 
* ponders...* 
I could do the European thing and breed her between 3-4... Yeah no. 1) she's just been started, 2) I miss riding 5 days a week, 3) I can't do the waiting on baby thing. Nope. I wanna ride dammit! (Having said allllll that, I want a baby by Tiff's new Pali stud. Drooooool!!!)
The ride wasn't on Zoe, it was on a very well schooled 1.3(+?)m jumper. Her owner is wonderful letting me ride her!! I hope to apply all I'm learning to lil' miss! 
Ugh I tell ya I had thoughts of "I suck, I should just give up!" - but you and I are the types where we get our asses kicked and we become better for it, even if it means lying awake at night beating ourselves up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I just need a moment to cry.

We have decided to put our old TB school master down next month. I have been with this horse for 17 years. We have been through so much together and is a very special boy who holds a very special place in my heart.

It kills me because he still loves to be ridden but he just can not handle another long cold winter. The cold weather is so hard on him and he colics all through the winter no matter what we try. At 28 years old and raced in Mexico as a young horse he has done his time.

This is so hard. I have never had to put such a special horse down. I have never had to plan to have a horse put down from old age either. Its always been emergency situations where I didn't have time to think about it.

My Mom has picked out a special quiet corner in the back of her property where he can be buried and rest in peace.

September is flying by so fast. I am really not ready for October to come and have to say good bye to my special boy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hugs hugs hugs, NB. You are doing everything you can to say a beautiful goodbye to him. I find that so wonderful; it shows what he means to you.

You're a wonderful person and you're both lucky to have had each other in each other's lives


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Resurrecting this. 

NB, how are you doing? *gigantic hugs*

And a poneh picture.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A grey buckskin?? Now I've seen it all! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I need $5000. Anyone?? Lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If I had $5000 I would have Reed on a trailer my way! lol

I'm doing okay... we are getting closer and closer to the day we put the old man down. His stifle locked up on him the other night and a few days before that he went dead lame on us out of the blue. Like he was fine one minute walking then was on 3 legs.

So within the next couple weeks we will be putting him down. I am just trying to find someone close to my Moms house with a backhoe to come dig the hole for us and we need to set up a date with our vet *sigh* I am going to miss the old man. I love this horse so much. I just can't believe his day is so close :-(


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is still looking. :'(
Sorry to hear about your old man. My oldest is 27 and is getting arthritia and going blind. I doubt she will last the winter. Tough stuff...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh no  So sorry about your old girl. Its never easy *hugs*

You know you could make a road trip east with Reed :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone going to the Canadian Supreme??


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm hopefully going to the cutting horse futurity 16-20 at some point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tiff and I are gonna be there saturday and sunday!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah? Awesome! I'm going to have to see what's happening closer to the weekend, but would love to meet up with you guys!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some horse people make me want to breed chickens. Or squirrels. Or piranahs.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Some horse people make me want to breed chickens. Or squirrels. Or piranahs.


Hahah!!
Steff the squirrel breeder. That has a certain ring to it...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I realize that I rode six horses today and not a single one belonged to me.

Poor Selena hasn't been ridden in two weeks ;-;


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone dropped a mare off in my pasture!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is she nice!!!!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, so this thread is random. Just thought I would say Im back! I will be posting a bit more now! I sold sunny for those of you who didn't know...(and the whole jaw breaking deal). Bought a gelding and a filly with the money!!!

Someone just dropped a random horse at your house^^???


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Was supposed to go trail riding tomorrow with awesome friends for the first time here, cowboy is lame at a trot on his right front, %%#£€€£%>!>>>!!!!

Found an awesome appy on CL but the girl is a freak and the ad talks about needing treats to do this and treats to do that...
Would I be crazy to even look??

Photo of dumped horse needed!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> Some horse people make me want to breed chickens. Or squirrels. Or piranahs.


Or become a murderess.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Went for a trail ride this evening!! We had a couple beginners so we didn't do anything more than trot. Also rode a friends horse and used her saddle which has ROUND stirrups!! They were completely miserable so I dropped them halfway through and just rode without them. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jaydee said:


> Is she nice!!!!


Heck yeah!! I posted pics in the photo section.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

barrelbeginner said:


> Hey, so this thread is random. Just thought I would say Im back! I will be posting a bit more now! I sold sunny for those of you who didn't know...(and the whole jaw breaking deal). Bought a gelding and a filly with the money!!!
> 
> Someone just dropped a random horse at your house^^???


That's my story... :shock::lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FlyGap said:


> Was supposed to go trail riding tomorrow with awesome friends for the first time here, cowboy is lame at a trot on his right front, %%#£€€£%>!>>>!!!!
> 
> Found an awesome appy on CL but the girl is a freak and the ad talks about needing treats to do this and treats to do that...
> Would I be crazy to even look??
> ...


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/someone-dropped-mare-off-my-pasture-474674/


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I need to find an arab stud for this beautiful girl... I need one who produces sporty foals with scope for jumping and will refine her beautiful jug head haha


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I think I need to find an arab stud for this beautiful girl... I need one who produces sporty foals with scope for jumping and will refine her beautiful jug head haha


Pictures didn't show...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Pictures didn't show...



Ugh of course they didn't *stabs her computer*

Hopefully this works


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Random thought...so I switched my riding schedule to mornings to avoid the afternoon heat and was planning on switching back to afternoon riding once it cooled off...but now I ran into a little snag...the sun keeps rising later and later and it's still hot outside...would it be unwise to retrieve my horse from the pasture in the dark?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Ugh of course they didn't *stabs her computer*
> 
> Hopefully this works


Hint?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Hint?


*drool* is he your new boy?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> *drool* is he your new boy?


Sure is! Mr Pink Floyd. 
He has a thread in the Stallion section. And he is BIG!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I was sent these from my trainer. I don't know what to do about his aggression, this bad stallion.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No one should keep such a vicious animal.
You have two options put him down or send him to me as I have lots of experience dealing with difficult stallions. The climate in Texas might improve his mood. 
I will gladly take him and all you have to do is ship him south! I will not accept any money for taking such a problem horse !!!!!! Thats the kind of friend I am as you well know! Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> No one should keep such a vicious animal.
> You have two options put him down or send him to me as I have lots of experience dealing with difficult stallions. The climate in Texas might improve his mood.
> I will gladly take him and all you have to do is ship him south! I will not accept any money for taking such a problem horse !!!!!! Thats the kind of friend I am as you well know! Shalom


Hey, he is in BC right now which to him probably feels like California again compared to Alberta! Especially since our last -45 spell. 
But.... while I do appreciate your kind offer.... I think I must suffer with dealing with him. 
He does have an incredibly nice colt just like him out of a Strike/Tornado/Muscat bred mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a horsey secret I want to tell so bad but I can't yet.... LOL


----------

